# LOTS OF TINY BUBBLES????



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

I HAVE A 90 GALLON CUSTOM, IT WAS ORIGINALLY SET UP WITH A 3200 GPH IN AUG OF O7 THAT WAS WAY TO MUCH FLOW AND WAY TO MUCH HEAT. SO I SWITCHED TO THIS 800 GPH WITH 3/4 IN AND 3/4 OUT. THE PREVIOUS 1.5 INCH LINE FROM THE SUMP IS NOW AT 3/4 AND THE PREVIOUS LINE THAT WENT INTO THE TANK FROM THE PUMP IS STILL AT 1 INCH HARD PIPE THAT T'S AT THE TOP OF THE TANK LEFT AND RIGHT THEN INTO THE TANK WITH CAPPED ENDS THAT HAVE 3 HOLES EACH AT 3/8 INCH EACH IN A FAN PATTERN. I HAD THE BUBBLES DOWN TO ALMOST ZERO YESTERDAY AND THIS MORNING WHEN I CHECKED THEY WERE BACK AGAIN.


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

COULD BE A SIGN THAT A BULKHEAD HAS A HOLE IN IT. I DON"T KNOW MAYBE YOU SHOULD CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like something has a small hole that's sucking in air.


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

^ WHAT DID YOU SAY?

I CAN"T HEAR YOU WHEN YOU TYPE SO LITTLE!


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

And no one wants to help when people continue to type in all caps! :roll:


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

I have checked all connections and they seem fine, the bubbles have lessened some since this post. Thanks for the input


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

does your hook it up with the check vavle? i had been told to take that out but i cant on my system..


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, there is not a check valve on this system. However, I had one on my other one and it worked just fine.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

shoot then wtf is wrong with my system???


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry to burst your bubble or bubbles haha, my valve was on the out going line from the pump so my sump would not over flow in case of a power out or water change it worked great. I did use a thin coating silicone on my thread joints instead of teflon tape it seemed to work better i should of done that again but got in a hurry i did put a thin coat over all the connections just to ensure a good seal. the bubbles are better, but still have a few I will post an updated photo in the near future. Lost my jewel last night bummer.


----------



## scottk (Jun 28, 2008)

I have seen bubbles created in the sump. they dont calm down before they hit the return put and it goes back into the tank.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jorgy said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble or bubbles haha, my valve was on the out going line from the pump so my sump would not over flow in case of a power out or water change it worked great. I did use a thin coating silicone on my thread joints instead of teflon tape it seemed to work better i should of done that again but got in a hurry i did put a thin coat over all the connections just to ensure a good seal. the bubbles are better, but still have a few I will post an updated photo in the near future. Lost my jewel last night bummer.


dude i dont think that's the problem cause if there's any where that air can go in then the water will leak.


----------



## scottk (Jun 28, 2008)

I have seen cases where the water rushed in the sump so fast it creates micro bubbles... they dont die down before the get to the return pump and therefor it puts bubbles in the tank..... might not be his issue but I have seen that before.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

scottk said:


> I have seen cases where the water rushed in the sump so fast it creates micro bubbles... they dont die down before the get to the return pump and therefor it puts bubbles in the tank..... might not be his issue but I have seen that before.


i know i heard of that too but i dont think that's the problem with my or his


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you can safely rely on the check valve, trying hooking up some flexible tubing from the pump to the tank instead and bypass your regular return line and see if the bubbles go away. It is possible that air can be sucked in creating the bubbles without water coming out of it.

Also, try raising the water level in your sump a bit. I had some microbubbles in my 450g that went away once I raised the sump level a few inches. In fact, when I start seeing microbubbles I know I need some top off water in the sump.

Other possibility is I see you have bioballs in your overflow. Presumably that's too quiet the long fall of water into the overflow. Still though, that long drop can cause increased bubbles as well. If so, try raising the water level in the overflow with some PVC.

OR, if you are using a submerged inlet in the sump from the overflow, that can help to quiet flow, but greatly increases microbubbles. Additional sponges and/or a bubble trap can be used to eliminate the bubbles from getting to the pump.

Or you can use a right angle adaptor on your pump so you can suck water from the bottom inch or so of the sump so that you don't suck if hopefully they've risen towards the top enough where they won't be sucked in by then.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jorgy how's going? still got bubble??


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

Still have a few, I might have to repipe the upper lines to a smaller diameter. But first i am going to check out a funny noise i noticed coming from the pump, sounds like the impeller is rubbing on a piece of ?????? maybe that is the culprit.


----------

